# Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick



## DigitalDrifter

And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.


*A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.


*[QUOTE

*































Search for:
*



*




7.27.173:46 pm
Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote

7.27.171:06 pm
The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative




7.27.172:00 pm
Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks




7.27.171:00 pm
Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton




7.27.1711:11 am
Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
*
*

A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.






FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
July 27, 2017
5:07 pm
A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.

The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.

According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:

NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.

Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.

Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.


----------



## Dim Bulb

Grampa Murked U said:


> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.


Great hair though.

Only reason I would stop watching is that Goodell has really changed the game for the worse.  I know and am sensitive to concussion issues but I am not sure that some of the changes in the game to favor offenses and defavor hitting are good in the long run.  I think that the Deep State has its fingers in the NFL and is turning everyone into snowflakes.  (just want to do the USMB socially accepted take on this)\irony.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Grampa Murked U said:


> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.



I definitely didn't stop watching, but I did indeed watch LESS because of Kaepernick and those like him.
I watch to escape all of the crap we deal with, and I'll be damned if I'm going to sit back and put up with football being turned into a political rally.


----------



## Rambunctious

I still watch but with much less devotion and enthusiasm. Kaeperneck's stunt wasn't when I began to lose interest. That started years ago with stupid rule changes too many flags and playing games in European soccer stadiums. But Kaep's disrespect of my country sure hasn't helped.


----------



## mdk

Grampa Murked U said:


> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.



I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Rambunctious said:


> I still watch but with much less devotion and enthusiasm. Kaeperneck's stunt wasn't when I began to lose interest. That started years ago with stupid rule changes too many flags and playing games in European soccer stadiums. But Kaep's disrespect of my country sure hasn't helped.


Gotta get in those endless commercials via instant replay


----------



## Rambunctious

Grampa Murked U said:


> Gotta get in those endless commercials via instant replay


YES there are so many commercials one can easily forget what game he was watching waiting for them to end...


----------



## mdk

Rambunctious said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get in those endless commercials via instant replay
> 
> 
> 
> YES there are so many commercials one can easily forget what game he was watching waiting for them to end...
Click to expand...


It's even worse during Sunday, Monday, and, Thursday night football games.


----------



## BlackFlag

Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?


----------



## Roudy

Short of the Super Bowl and maybe a few of the playoffs, I stopped watching a long time ago.  It's a huge chunk of time I can use doing other things.


----------



## Rambunctious

BlackFlag said:


> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?


Who knew how much power we had over you in November


----------



## mamooth

"J.D. Power noted that only 12 percent of the fans it surveyed said they watched fewer NFL games last season, with 27 percent of people saying they watched more and 62 percent saying they watched just as much as they had the season before."

The OP left that part out. 27% are watching more, 12% are watching less. And Colin Kaepernick had nothing to do with either figure.


----------



## Rambunctious

mamooth said:


> "J.D. Power noted that only 12 percent of the fans it surveyed said they watched fewer NFL games last season, with 27 percent of people saying they watched more and 62 percent saying they watched just as much as they had the season before."
> 
> The OP left that part out. 27% are watching more, 12% are watching less. And Colin Kaepernick had nothing to do with either figure.


Liberal public education math 101...Buuuuuaaahahahahahaha


----------



## BlackFlag

Rambunctious said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew how much power we had over you in November
Click to expand...

Less than you thought.

Obamacare Repeal Collapses as Senate GOP Blocks Health Bill

November 2018 is looking better and better every day.


----------



## BulletProof

I stopped watching NFL before this.  But, if I had still been watching, the cowardly and pathetic NFL response to Kaepernick  would have been the final straw.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I dropped it quite awhile before Kaepernick's antics.  Too many commercials, and too much bullshit officiating in order to accommodate more commercials.


----------



## BULLDOG

Rambunctious said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> "J.D. Power noted that only 12 percent of the fans it surveyed said they watched fewer NFL games last season, with 27 percent of people saying they watched more and 62 percent saying they watched just as much as they had the season before."
> 
> The OP left that part out. 27% are watching more, 12% are watching less. And Colin Kaepernick had nothing to do with either figure.
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal public education math 101...Buuuuuaaahahahahahaha
Click to expand...


I know. Numbers must be so confusing for you. Numbers always seem to disagree with your preconceived beliefs.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

BlackFag said:


> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?



He doesn't have power over anyone.
Most of us watch football for pleasurable entertainment, not to be preached at and disrespected by some inbred dufus.


----------



## bodecea

Not watching the chargers anymore, that's for sure.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

bodecea said:


> Not watching the chargers anymore, that's for sure.



Because they are moving 100 miles to the north?


----------



## blastoff

Here's my beef with the whole CK flap.  I suppose doing what he did was technically exercising his right to free speech and all that, so he thus was entitled to express himself as he chose to do.  And I gave him the benefit of the doubt that his decision was sincere and very heartfelt.  But what happened immediately as a result was the TV camera(s) drew a bead on him and for the next several seconds he filled the screens of everyone tuned into that broadcast.  

After that in subsequent games teammates and players on other teams not playing the 49ers began to mimic CK's actions and, if there was a way to prove it, I'd bet dollars to donuts many of them were more motivated by the prospect of the cameras honing in on them for the entire regional or national audiences watching than anything else.  IMO if the TV cameras had just stuck with the normal crowd shots or whatever during the playing of the National Anthem the whole thing would have blown over very quickly.


----------



## BULLDOG

blastoff said:


> Here's my beef with the whole CK flap.  I suppose doing what he did was technically exercising his right to free speech and all that, so he thus was entitled to express himself as he chose to do.  And I gave him the benefit of the doubt that his decision was sincere and very heartfelt.  But what happened immediately as a result was the TV camera(s) drew a bead on him and for the next several seconds he filled the screens of everyone tuned into that broadcast.
> 
> After that in subsequent games teammates and players on other teams not playing the 49ers began to mimic CK's actions and, if there was a way to prove it, I'd bet dollars to donuts many of them were more motivated by the prospect of the cameras honing in on them for the entire regional or national audiences watching than anything else.  IMO if the TV cameras had just stuck with the normal crowd shots or whatever during the playing of the National Anthem the whole thing would have blown over very quickly.



So football players are attention whores? Who could have guessed that?


----------



## Unkotare

mdk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
Click to expand...



Yeah, the whiny Steelers coach can do that for you.


----------



## BulletProof

blastoff said:


> Here's my beef with the whole CK flap.  I suppose doing what he did was technically exercising his right to free speech and all that,



Bullsh1t.  You don't have Free Speech rights on the job.  The NFL used the stupid Free Speech excuse to not act because they were cowards afraid of being branded racist by libtards. What's your excuse?


----------



## Faun

DigitalDrifter said:


> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *


A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.


----------



## mdk

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the whiny Steelers coach can do that for you.
Click to expand...


I miss Bill Cowher.


----------



## Unkotare

mdk said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the whiny Steelers coach can do that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss Bill Cowher.
Click to expand...




Now that was a coach!


----------



## namvet

Im not about to stop watching just because of one fucking agnostic missing link


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
Click to expand...

Dumbasses?

The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...


----------



## mdk

Unkotare said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the whiny Steelers coach can do that for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I miss Bill Cowher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that was a coach!
Click to expand...


When that jaw came out you had better get your shit together real fast. There have only been theee Steelers' coaches in my lifetime. The Browns have that every two seasons or so. lol


----------



## Faun

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbasses?
> 
> The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...
Click to expand...

Who said Kaepernick's not a dumbass??

Anyone who enjoys the NFL and gave it up because of Kaepernick, *is a dumbass.*


----------



## Fueri

I've tapered off watching sports in general the last few/several years.

football in particular has gotten so expensive to actually go see that I don't any longer when I used to hit 2-3-4 games a year.  and that pisses me off.

the strikes in sports have turned me off, as those bastards make plenty of money, and, yes, when they start this kind of political statement shit I have no time for it.

I still watch occasionally but it's no longer a given on a Sunday that I'll be tuning in for my formerly beloved bears, or White Sox or Bulls, or Hawks.

they're games.  the players don't give 2 shits about the fans, and that's me, so why should I care about them....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbasses?
> 
> The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Kaepernick's not a dumbass??
> 
> Anyone who enjoys the NFL and gave it up because of Kaepernick, *is a dumbass.*
Click to expand...

Nonsense

People boycott/protest all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons. INCLUDING LEFTISTS


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
Click to expand...


Well I for one, have always been a huge NFL fan. When the Kaepernick flap came along and much of the focus turned to his actions and his complaints, it became a huge turn off to me, and I'm certain millions of others.

I don't watch football to get another lesson of Black Lives Matter, and the history of black suppression. I can get my fill of that watching any broadcast or cable news show.
TV sports is an escape from all of that. If I'm going to get beat over the head, I'll be tuning out.


----------



## blackhawk

I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.


----------



## Fang

I still watched. But I turned off games he was in.


----------



## ph3iron

DigitalDrifter said:


> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *


[/QUOTE]
I thought it was the tight polyester pants / bum smacking


----------



## ph3iron

mdk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
Click to expand...

the tight polyester pants turn you on do they?


----------



## mdk

ph3iron said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tight polyester pants turn you on do they?
Click to expand...


Depends on whose wearing them. lol


----------



## miketx

BlackFlag said:


> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?


Loves you some America haters!


----------



## Faun

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbasses?
> 
> The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Kaepernick's not a dumbass??
> 
> Anyone who enjoys the NFL and gave it up because of Kaepernick, *is a dumbass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> People boycott/protest all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons. INCLUDING LEFTISTS
Click to expand...

So? People who cut off their nose to spite their face, are dumbasses.


----------



## Faun

DigitalDrifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I for one, have always been a huge NFL fan. When the Kaepernick flap came along and much of the focus turned to his actions and his complaints, it became a huge turn off to me, and I'm certain millions of others.
> 
> I don't watch football to get another lesson of Black Lives Matter, and the history of black suppression. I can get my fill of that watching any broadcast or cable news show.
> TV sports is an escape from all of that. If I'm going to get beat over the head, I'll be tuning out.
Click to expand...

In other words, you didn't give up football because of Kaepernick; which by the way, was barely noticeable. Players from my team did what he did. It was offensive but no big deal in terms of the game.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> *
> [QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbasses?
> 
> The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Kaepernick's not a dumbass??
> 
> Anyone who enjoys the NFL and gave it up because of Kaepernick, *is a dumbass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> People boycott/protest all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons. INCLUDING LEFTISTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? People who cut off their nose to spite their face, are dumbasses.
Click to expand...

I know, you just did it to yourself lol.

Nothing wrong with taking a stand on this issue anymore that any other issue.

Troll harder


----------



## Faun

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbasses?
> 
> The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said Kaepernick's not a dumbass??
> 
> Anyone who enjoys the NFL and gave it up because of Kaepernick, *is a dumbass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> People boycott/protest all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons. INCLUDING LEFTISTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? People who cut off their nose to spite their face, are dumbasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, you just did it to yourself lol.
> 
> Nothing wrong with taking a stand on this issue anymore that any other issue.
> 
> Troll harder
Click to expand...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbasses?
> 
> The faggot wore socks portraying police as little pigs. Seems to me HE IS THE DUMBASS. His career is over so you tell me who the dumbfuck is...
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Kaepernick's not a dumbass??
> 
> Anyone who enjoys the NFL and gave it up because of Kaepernick, *is a dumbass.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense
> 
> People boycott/protest all sorts of things for all sorts of reasons. INCLUDING LEFTISTS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So? People who cut off their nose to spite their face, are dumbasses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, you just did it to yourself lol.
> 
> Nothing wrong with taking a stand on this issue anymore that any other issue.
> 
> Troll harder
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Lighten up Francis lol


----------



## Faun

mdk said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tight polyester pants turn you on do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on whose wearing them. lol
Click to expand...

ph3iron can't handle this vvv


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Faun said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tight polyester pants turn you on do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on whose wearing them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ph3iron can't handle this vvv
Click to expand...

Keep me out of this fag shit


----------



## Unkotare

Fang said:


> I still watched. But I turned off games he was in.




I installed a Kaeperchip in my TV that pixelates him out whenever the camera is on him.


----------



## Carter Malone

BlackFlag said:


> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?




Is it him they hate or him openly enjoying his constitutional rights?

Do they feel they same about Tebow taking a knee to thank God for a touchdown? 




Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Carter Malone

DigitalDrifter said:


> BlackFag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have power over anyone.
> Most of us watch football for pleasurable entertainment, not to be preached at and disrespected by some inbred dufus.
Click to expand...



Yeah, just like Tebow, right?

No excuse for such antics on the field.

Right? 

[emoji849]


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Faun

Grampa Murked U said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tight polyester pants turn you on do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on whose wearing them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ph3iron can't handle this vvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep me out of this fag shit
Click to expand...

vvv This vvv is gay to you?? Sad.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Faun said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know, right? lol. I am not going to let some kneeling twat stop me from enjoying my Steeler Sundays.
> 
> 
> 
> the tight polyester pants turn you on do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depends on whose wearing them. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ph3iron can't handle this vvv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep me out of this fag shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> vvv This vvv is gay to you?? Sad.
Click to expand...

That's even worse. Gotta go home to a house full of kids & grandkids soon. The bar is packed with hotties so that shit don't help matters any.


----------



## ClosedCaption

DigitalDrifter said:


> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests



A plurality of people?  Lmao!  2..5?  Who knows?


----------



## aaronleland

I'm not going to stop watching something that's entertaining just because of one man's politics. I feel the same way when people say they are going to stop watch so-or-so's movies due to an actor's politics. Sean Penn is a fucking douchebag, but he's a good actor. If he makes a good movie I'll watch it. Mel Gibson hates the Jews, but he makes great movies so... I hate the Jews.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Grampa Murked U said:


> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.


Why watch pro-football?

What does it do for you?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch pro-football?
> 
> What does it do for you?
Click to expand...

The same thing as fishing or shooting my son in laws guns.

Why ask a stupid fucking question?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

The Dixie Chicks didn't stop me from watching last year's CMA award show.

God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, the people that you do not care for can be used as your bathroom break and whatever deposit it is that you make in your porcelain bank can be dedicated to them.


----------



## RASTAMEN

Rambunctious said:


> I still watch but with much less devotion and enthusiasm. Kaeperneck's stunt wasn't when I began to lose interest. That started years ago with stupid rule changes too many flags and playing games in European soccer stadiums. But Kaep's disrespect of my country sure hasn't helped.


Conservatives make the NFL un-watchable.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Grampa Murked U said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch pro-football?
> 
> What does it do for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing as fishing or shooting my son in laws guns.
> 
> Why ask a stupid fucking question?
Click to expand...

If you go fishing, you get fish.

If you go shooting, you gain skill with a gun, or can.

What the ever loving fucking hell do you get from watching football other than obviously dumber, fatter, grouchier and a bigger pain in the ass than Rosie O'Donnel?


----------



## Toro

DVR is awesome. I'll go out in a Sunday afternoon, then start watching the game at 3pm, fast-forwarding through the stoppages until the game is over at 4.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I for one, have always been a huge NFL fan. When the Kaepernick flap came along and much of the focus turned to his actions and his complaints, it became a huge turn off to me, and I'm certain millions of others.
> 
> I don't watch football to get another lesson of Black Lives Matter, and the history of black suppression. I can get my fill of that watching any broadcast or cable news show.
> TV sports is an escape from all of that. If I'm going to get beat over the head, I'll be tuning out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you didn't give up football because of Kaepernick; which by the way, was barely noticeable. Players from my team did what he did. It was offensive but no big deal in terms of the game.
Click to expand...


I never said I "gave it up". I said I watched less football, and it was because of Kaepernick and the focus that HE created.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Carter Malone said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't have power over anyone.
> Most of us watch football for pleasurable entertainment, not to be preached at and disrespected by some inbred dufus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, just like Tebow, right?
> 
> No excuse for such antics on the field.
> 
> Right?
> 
> [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Tebow's kneel downs were not even comparable, and was not offensive to the vast majority of Americans.


----------



## Fang

Carter Malone said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it him they hate or him openly enjoying his constitutional rights?
> 
> Do they feel they same about Tebow taking a knee to thank God for a touchdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
Click to expand...


Do people have a right to disagree with him and even stop watching games he's participating in? And do these same people have a right to cheer Tim Tebow simply because he worships God? Do these "constitutional rights" you speak of apply to everybody or just Kaepernick? If they apply to everybody then why do you care if they protest Kaepernick and cheer Tebow? It's their constitutional right.


----------



## Faun

JimBowie1958 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I continued to watch. Not letting a nutjob leftist take away one of my passions. Had I lived there I may have reacted differently but I don't. My memories of the 49ers are from Joe Montana's era. This douchenozzel is but a blip on the radar.
> 
> 
> 
> Why watch pro-football?
> 
> What does it do for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same thing as fishing or shooting my son in laws guns.
> 
> Why ask a stupid fucking question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you go fishing, you get fish.
> 
> If you go shooting, you gain skill with a gun, or can.
> 
> What the ever loving fucking hell do you get from watching football other than obviously dumber, fatter, grouchier and a bigger pain in the ass than Rosie O'Donnel?
Click to expand...

What do you get from posting here other than dumber, fatter, grouchier and a bigger pain in the ass? Yet you still do anyway.


----------



## Faun

DigitalDrifter said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I for one, have always been a huge NFL fan. When the Kaepernick flap came along and much of the focus turned to his actions and his complaints, it became a huge turn off to me, and I'm certain millions of others.
> 
> I don't watch football to get another lesson of Black Lives Matter, and the history of black suppression. I can get my fill of that watching any broadcast or cable news show.
> TV sports is an escape from all of that. If I'm going to get beat over the head, I'll be tuning out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you didn't give up football because of Kaepernick; which by the way, was barely noticeable. Players from my team did what he did. It was offensive but no big deal in terms of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I "gave it up". I said I watched less football, and it was because of Kaepernick and the focus that HE created.
Click to expand...

Well, no, you didn't say you watch less football. But if you did because of Kaepernick, you're an idiot. Unless you watched 49ers games, you didn't see him at all; and if you watched most games on TV, you likely didn't see his protest because most televised games don't broadcast the National Anthem.


----------



## Faun

Fang said:


> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it him they hate or him openly enjoying his constitutional rights?
> 
> Do they feel they same about Tebow taking a knee to thank God for a touchdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do people have a right to disagree with him and even stop watching games he's participating in? And do these same people have a right to cheer Tim Tebow simply because he worships God? Do these "constitutional rights" you speak of apply to everybody or just Kaepernick? If they apply to everybody then why do you care if they protest Kaepernick and cheer Tebow? It's their constitutional right.
Click to expand...

It's not about rights. Of course everyone has the right to not watch football because of Kaepernick's protests. It's about giving up something one enjoys because Kaepernick's protests, which most don't see anyway, offend them. That's just stupid.


----------



## Correll

DigitalDrifter said:


> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *


[/QUOTE]


I predicted that this would happen, if it continued.


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
Click to expand...



I predicted that this would happen, if it continued.[/QUOTE]
Viewership was down a whopping 2% because of Kaepernick.


----------



## Correll

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted that this would happen, if it continued.
Click to expand...

Viewership was down a whopping 2% because of Kaepernick.[/QUOTE]


YOu keep having players who show contempt for the nation that the majority of viewers identify with, and that number will grow.


----------



## Moonglow

I stopped watching when they went on strike in the 1980's, but I do bet on games, and win, but don't watch the games..


----------



## Faun

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I predicted that this would happen, if it continued.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Viewership was down a whopping 2% because of Kaepernick.
Click to expand...



YOu keep having players who show contempt for the nation that the majority of viewers identify with, and that number will grow.[/QUOTE]
To 3%?

LOL

The NFL will survive. Meanwhile, dumbasses across the nation will miss out on a sport they love.


----------



## tycho1572

DigitalDrifter said:


> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *



Where is the poll?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Faun said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> *
> [QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 2% of all NFL viewers. Likely mostly dumbass conservatives who weren't really into the NFL to begin with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I for one, have always been a huge NFL fan. When the Kaepernick flap came along and much of the focus turned to his actions and his complaints, it became a huge turn off to me, and I'm certain millions of others.
> 
> I don't watch football to get another lesson of Black Lives Matter, and the history of black suppression. I can get my fill of that watching any broadcast or cable news show.
> TV sports is an escape from all of that. If I'm going to get beat over the head, I'll be tuning out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In other words, you didn't give up football because of Kaepernick; which by the way, was barely noticeable. Players from my team did what he did. It was offensive but no big deal in terms of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said I "gave it up". I said I watched less football, and it was because of Kaepernick and the focus that HE created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, no, you didn't say you watch less football. But if you did because of Kaepernick, you're an idiot. Unless you watched 49ers games, you didn't see him at all; and if you watched most games on TV, you likely didn't see his protest because most televised games don't broadcast the National Anthem.
Click to expand...


Well, yes, I did as a matter of fact. Go back and read post #4 in this thread.

Here it is:



> I definitely didn't stop watching, but I did indeed watch LESS because of Kaepernick and those like him.
> I watch to escape all of the crap we deal with, and I'll be damned if I'm going to sit back and put up with football being turned into a political rally.


----------



## BulletProof

Faun said:


> It's not about rights. Of course everyone has the right to not watch football because of Kaepernick's protests. It's about giving up something one enjoys because Kaepernick's protests, which most don't see anyway, offend them. That's just stupid.



It's just stupid to watch the NFL be a cowardly douche, concerning CK, without finding the NFL to be less enjoyable.   But, I stopped watching the NFL before this, because I already knew the NFL was controlled by douches.  Or, maybe I just grew intolerant of all those commercials on TV and high prices at the stadium.  

Would you say the same if a blonde football player gave a nazi salute during the National Anthem?  I know this, the cowardly douches at the NFL wouldn't say the blonde was exercising his right to free speech.  It takes no courage to stand up to the most unpopular of beliefs in America.


----------



## Fang

Faun said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carter Malone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it him they hate or him openly enjoying his constitutional rights?
> 
> Do they feel they same about Tebow taking a knee to thank God for a touchdown?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do people have a right to disagree with him and even stop watching games he's participating in? And do these same people have a right to cheer Tim Tebow simply because he worships God? Do these "constitutional rights" you speak of apply to everybody or just Kaepernick? If they apply to everybody then why do you care if they protest Kaepernick and cheer Tebow? It's their constitutional right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not about rights. Of course everyone has the right to not watch football because of Kaepernick's protests. It's about giving up something one enjoys because Kaepernick's protests, which most don't see anyway, offend them. That's just stupid.
Click to expand...


Well, I can't speak to people who stopped watching football entirely over one guy. I still watched my team and other games as well. But I did not watch the 49ers anymore. I turned one of the Monday Night games off when the 49ers were playing and did something else. Colin did his little protest and I did mine. The 49ers sucked anyway so it wasn't much of a protest on my part admittedly.


----------



## BulletProof

Fang said:


> Well, I can't speak to people who stopped watching football entirely over one guy. I still watched my team and other games as well. But I did not watch the 49ers anymore. I turned one of the Monday Night games off when the 49ers were playing and did something else. Colin did his little protest and I did mine. The 49ers sucked anyway so it wasn't much of a protest on my part admittedly.



Anyone who thinks this is just about one guy... Anyone who didn't at least reduce NFL viewing is a worthless excuse for a human being.

This is about the heart and soul of the NFL and about whether the NFL will move further to the Left.   E.g. if the NFL didn't suffer a loss of viewers because of them letting CK use their stage for BLM protests, things like the NFL refusing to have Super Bowls in Red states would follow.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

Faun said:


> Well, no, you didn't say you watch less football. But if you did because of Kaepernick, you're an idiot. Unless you watched 49ers games, you didn't see him at all; and if you watched most games on TV, you likely didn't see his protest because most televised games don't broadcast the National Anthem.


I quit watching football in protest of the NFL not firing Kaepernick sitting during the National Anthem when all the players were expected to stand.  Like it or not, sports figures influence our youth.  He was influencing our youth to do the same as him and some of them did.  It undermined The parents desire for proper civic education and love of country we try to instill in our kids.  
I'll be damned if I support an organization who would keep such a POS on their payroll.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> I watch to escape all of the crap we deal with, and I'll be damned if I'm going to sit back and put up with football being turned into a political rally.


Yeah, this is pretty much where I am too.  Politics has infected just about everything at this point, and if I can't watch something without it being politicized and turned into a fucking bumper sticker, there's plenty of other things I could be doing.  The specific issue itself is irrelevant.  I'm under zero (0) obligation to enable or participate in the further division of this country.
.


----------



## theHawk

DigitalDrifter said:


> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *



That's why no team will touch him with a 10-ft pole.  It's not just about talent, it's about putting asses in seats and TV ratings.


----------



## EverCurious

Faun said:


> To 3%?
> 
> LOL
> 
> The NFL will survive. Meanwhile, dumbasses across the nation will miss out on a sport they love.



That's like 6million people yea? [200million viewers of the NFL in... 2011 it looks like (near photo memory no source off hand sorry)]


----------



## Fang

BulletProof said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't speak to people who stopped watching football entirely over one guy. I still watched my team and other games as well. But I did not watch the 49ers anymore. I turned one of the Monday Night games off when the 49ers were playing and did something else. Colin did his little protest and I did mine. The 49ers sucked anyway so it wasn't much of a protest on my part admittedly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who thinks this is just about one guy... Anyone who didn't at least reduce NFL viewing is a worthless excuse for a human being.
> 
> This is about the heart and soul of the NFL and about whether the NFL will move further to the Left.   E.g. if the NFL didn't suffer a loss of viewers because of them letting CK use their stage for BLM protests, things like the NFL refusing to have Super Bowls in Red states would follow.
Click to expand...


You're just as extreme as Kaepernick but on the other end. 

"worthless excuse for a human being"
"NFL refusing to have Super Bowls in Red states would follow"

Oh please, the Super Bowl locations are already set throughout 2022 with 3/5 games being played in red states. And this is about one guy, not an entire league. After Kap start doing his protests last year my team came running out of the tunnel holding US flags. It most certainly was one guy.


----------



## Faun

EverCurious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> To 3%?
> 
> LOL
> 
> The NFL will survive. Meanwhile, dumbasses across the nation will miss out on a sport they love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like 6million people yea? [200million viewers of the NFL in... 2011 it looks like (near photo memory no source off hand sorry)]
Click to expand...

Who knows where you get your numbers from?

The NFL TV Ratings Page  — Sports Media Watch

Regardless, Kaepernick still affected only about 2%, mostly idiots who would cut off their nose to spite their face. I'm certain the NFL will survive without their support.


----------



## EverCurious

Faun said:


> EverCurious said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faun said:
> 
> 
> 
> To 3%?
> 
> LOL
> 
> The NFL will survive. Meanwhile, dumbasses across the nation will miss out on a sport they love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like 6million people yea? [200million viewers of the NFL in... 2011 it looks like (near photo memory no source off hand sorry)]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who knows where you get your numbers from?
> 
> The NFL TV Ratings Page  — Sports Media Watch
> 
> Regardless, Kaepernick still affected only about 2%, mostly idiots who would cut off their nose to spite their face. I'm certain the NFL will survive without their support.
Click to expand...


NFL Ratings: Did 200 Million People Really Watch Games in 2011? and No Surprise: 64% Of Americans Watch NFL Football; 73% of Men, 55% of Women  ~shrug~

More recent (2015):  The NFL is insanely popular on TV, in 17 highly-rated facts
On a single evening:

Fox (late afternoon) — 26.8 million

CBS (late afternoon) — 24.1 million

Sunday Night Football (NBC)– 23.7 million

Thursday Night Football (CBS/NFLN) — 17.6 million

1 p.m. games on Fox and CBS — 16.3 million

Monday Night Football (ESPN) — 13.0 million

----

So basically 400k to 900k viewers on a single night /lost/ because of offensive, anti-American political antics? Poo-poo that 3% figure all you want, but that's a shit ton of advertising money considering the average cost of a 30-second NFL ad across all networks is just north of $593,000, which makes the total take for one game window somewhere in the neighborhood of $59 million.  Figure that's an advertising value drop of $1.8M per game; just so a single jackass can protest police officers, the nation, or frankly any damn thing? Nope.  I'd have canned the guy on the spot personally, at a minimum I would have come out straight up and told the entire league that everyone would leave their politics at home and "protest" on their own time or they'd be out.

I'd say that kind of political activism would get you fired from 99% of businesses, why should the NFL be any different?


----------



## blastoff

The CK stuff aside, I remember reading somewhere the NFL was concerned about overall viewership and was either considering or had decided to end Thursday night games because they felt they were oversaturating the market and institute fewer commercial breaks per game.  

The commercials are my biggest bitch about trying to watch a game.  Score a TD, commercial break, ensuing kickoff and another commercial break just seconds after the previous one.  I set the DVR for a game I want to watch and find something else to do the first hour+ so I can watch the recording and zap the redundant beer, car, insurance, etc. ads.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

*Anthem protests led poll of reasons viewers tuned out*

*Survey: Protests top reason NFL ratings dipped*


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Looks like Baltimore is really giving him serious consideration.
Reports are that the owner doesn't want him, but the general manager and head coach do.

This just proves that the Ravens organization does not care about their fans. If they did, they would never even consider bringing in someone who is this polarizing.


----------



## Unkotare

DigitalDrifter said:


> Looks like Baltimore is really giving him serious consideration.
> Reports are that the owner doesn't want him, but the general manager and head coach do.
> 
> This just proves that the Ravens organization does not care about their fans. If they did, they would never even consider bringing in someone who is this polarizing.





Or they know their fans.


----------



## RASTAMEN

Rambunctious said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew how much power we had over you in November
Click to expand...

kapernick just told Conservative America to GO FUCK THEMSELVES!!!!  FUCK YOUR National Anthem!!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN

BULLDOG said:


> blastoff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my beef with the whole CK flap.  I suppose doing what he did was technically exercising his right to free speech and all that, so he thus was entitled to express himself as he chose to do.  And I gave him the benefit of the doubt that his decision was sincere and very heartfelt.  But what happened immediately as a result was the TV camera(s) drew a bead on him and for the next several seconds he filled the screens of everyone tuned into that broadcast.
> 
> After that in subsequent games teammates and players on other teams not playing the 49ers began to mimic CK's actions and, if there was a way to prove it, I'd bet dollars to donuts many of them were more motivated by the prospect of the cameras honing in on them for the entire regional or national audiences watching than anything else.  IMO if the TV cameras had just stuck with the normal crowd shots or whatever during the playing of the National Anthem the whole thing would have blown over very quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So football players are attention whores? Who could have guessed that?
Click to expand...

NFL Owners are "White Corporate-Billionaire RACIST".


----------



## RASTAMEN

blackhawk said:


> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.


Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RASTAMEN said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still watch but with much less devotion and enthusiasm. Kaeperneck's stunt wasn't when I began to lose interest. That started years ago with stupid rule changes too many flags and playing games in European soccer stadiums. But Kaep's disrespect of my country sure hasn't helped.
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives make the NFL un-watchable.
Click to expand...


  Explain.


----------



## RASTAMEN

miketx said:


> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> Loves you some America haters!
Click to expand...

White Inbred conservatives aren't American's and have yet to join the human race nor the 21st Century.


----------



## miketx

I'm not inbred, I'm right on that you hate this country.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RASTAMEN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackFlag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Colin Kapaernick had so much power over the inbreds?
> 
> 
> 
> Loves you some America haters!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White Inbred conservatives aren't American's and have yet to join the human race nor the 21st Century.
Click to expand...


  So how's mud hut living?
And how do you sweep a dirt floor?


----------



## initforme

at 81 years old I'm too smart to let one person effect me.  Too bad over the top so called patriotic people aren't all that bright.  I don't give him what he wants....attention.  Grow up those of you snowflake buttercups who are offended.


----------



## blackhawk

RASTAMEN said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
Click to expand...

And in that spirit fuck you.


----------



## RASTAMEN

blackhawk said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
Click to expand...

Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.


----------



## Unkotare

RASTAMEN said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
Click to expand...



Ok, how many more times are you going to post this exact same thing before you get it out of your system? You've knocked your bowl of baby food on the floor, you've screamed and soiled your diaper; everyone has seen your little tantrum by now. It's ok to move on.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RASTAMEN said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.
Click to expand...


  Fake Rasta....


----------



## RASTAMEN

miketx said:


> I'm not inbred, I'm right on that you hate this country.


Just hate Conservataives and Red State Amerika.


----------



## miketx

RASTAMEN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not inbred, I'm right on that you hate this country.
> 
> 
> 
> Just hate Conservataives and Red State Amerika.
Click to expand...

What's that, 90 percent? Have you got your SKS yet?


----------



## RASTAMEN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Rasta....
Click to expand...

Fake Trump = Putin's Bitch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RASTAMEN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure some stopped watching because of him but I would also say the fact the NFL now only has two or three teams that stand out and a whole lot of mediocre ones that don't played a role as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Rasta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Trump = Putin's Bitch.
Click to expand...


  If that was the case why is Putin pissed that Trump imposed sanctions on Russia?
    You need to get out of your mud hut once and awhile....


----------



## RASTAMEN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
> 
> 
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Rasta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Trump = Putin's Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case why is Putin pissed that Trump imposed sanctions on Russia?
> You need to get out of your mud hut once and awhile....
Click to expand...

Meh, Trump is subject to "black mail" by Putin.  Putin is pissed because Trump has promised Putin that sanctions would be lifted during the campaign.  Looks like Trump has not been able to deliver.  Trump favored lifting of Russian Sanctions, however the Senate voted it down 98-2.  Further investigations (Grand Jury) may just prove this out.  Face it, the Russia investigation has got Trump scared and worried!   At some point, Trump will realize that the walls will be closing in on him.  Holding rallies in W. Virginia won't help Trump.....not even future rallies over the next 4 years.!


----------



## RASTAMEN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kap took a social stance and didn't hurt anyone or caused any violince.  There is nothing wrong with pissing off and giving the middle finger to Conservative Football fans.  FUCK-EM.
> 
> 
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Rasta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Trump = Putin's Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case why is Putin pissed that Trump imposed sanctions on Russia?
> You need to get out of your mud hut once and awhile....
Click to expand...

Putin is pissed off at his bitch for not delivering!!!!!  Putin will grab Trump by his fat 71 year old pussy and........SQUEEZE.


----------



## Synthaholic

I don't buy it. It's the excessive commercials and time-outs. And maybe people are finally waking up to the fact that football is a stupid game.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

RASTAMEN said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in that spirit fuck you.
> View attachment 141900
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck conservative America....and they're Inbreed Children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake Rasta....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fake Trump = Putin's Bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was the case why is Putin pissed that Trump imposed sanctions on Russia?
> You need to get out of your mud hut once and awhile....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meh, Trump is subject to "black mail" by Putin.  Putin is pissed because Trump has promised Putin that sanctions would be lifted during the campaign.  Looks like Trump has not been able to deliver.  Trump favored lifting of Russian Sanctions, however the Senate voted it down 98-2.  Further investigations (Grand Jury) may just prove this out.  Face it, the Russia investigation has got Trump scared and worried!   At some point, Trump will realize that the walls will be closing in on him.  Holding rallies in W. Virginia won't help Trump.....not even future rallies over the next 4 years.!
Click to expand...


  Nobody read your post.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

And Kaepernick's girlfriend is sure helping the situation:

*Colin Kaepernick's girlfriend targets Ray Lewis and Steve Bisciotti on Twitter





DGQ5wyEVoAA7jwo 


*



> Colin Kaepernick hasn’t publicly spoken about the possibility of signing with the Ravens as quarterback Joe Flacco misses time in training camp with a back injury.
> 
> The former San Francisco 49ers quarterback’s girlfriend, however, sent the franchise a message — specifically to Ravens owner Steve Bisciotti and former star linebacker Ray Lewis.
> 
> Nessa Diab, a nationally syndicated radio personality who has dated Kaepernick for about two years, posted to Twitter on Tuesday an image of Lewis embracing Bisciotti over a mirrored shot from a scene in “Django Unchained,” where a house slave, played by Samuel L. Jackson, hugs his racist master, played by Leonardo DiCaprio.



Colin Kaepernick's girlfriend targets Ray Lewis and Steve Bisciotti on Twitter


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> I don't buy it. It's the excessive commercials and time-outs. And maybe people are finally waking up to the fact that football is a stupid game.




America


Synthaholic said:


> I don't buy it. It's the excessive commercials and time-outs. And maybe people are finally waking up to the fact that football is a stupid game.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch to escape all of the crap we deal with, and I'll be damned if I'm going to sit back and put up with football being turned into a political rally.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this is pretty much where I am too.  Politics has infected just about everything at this point, and if I can't watch something without it being politicized and turned into a fucking bumper sticker, there's plenty of other things I could be doing.  The specific issue itself is irrelevant.  I'm under zero (0) obligation to enable or participate in the further division of this country.
> .
Click to expand...

Agreeed.

I did not 100% stop watching the NFL, but I was watching at least one game every week and now I only watch when my Patriots play and it is broadcast in this Redskin hellhole aka Washington DC. 

The NFL needs to replace their current commissioner.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fang said:


> After Kap start doing his protests last year my team came running out of the tunnel holding US flags. It most certainly was one guy.


Other players were kneeling just like he was, dude.


----------



## Fang

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> After Kap start doing his protests last year my team came running out of the tunnel holding US flags. It most certainly was one guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Other players were kneeling just like he was, dude.
Click to expand...


Only a small hand full and I have no idea who they were. He was the ring leader. It was one guy.


----------



## JimBowie1958

initforme said:


> at 81 years old I'm too smart to let one person effect me.  Too bad over the top so called patriotic people aren't all that bright.  I don't give him what he wants....attention.  Grow up those of you snowflake buttercups who are offended.


It was not just one person, dude. Other players started doing the same thing as CK.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Fang said:


> Only a small hand full and I have no idea who they were. He was the ring leader. It was one guy.


Lol, it is funny how you admit you were wrong then return to asserting the same falsehood in the same paragraph.


----------



## Fang

JimBowie1958 said:


> Fang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only a small hand full and I have no idea who they were. He was the ring leader. It was one guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, it is funny how you admit you were wrong then return to asserting the same falsehood in the same paragraph.
Click to expand...


LOL Yea I did do that. But, you know what I mean. This was not rampant in the NFL. My team the Ravens didn't do it. I attended all their games last year and I never saw one player do it. You had a few idiots blindly following Kap. But he started it and a few guys followed. Without Kap no one does this.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Fuck The Jets


----------



## WinterBorn

If some assholes decide not to watch the NFL, I see no problem.

What Were the Most-Watched Shows of the 2016-2017 Season?

Of the top 10 most watched tv programs in 2016-2017, the NFL had the top 2 spots locked down.   Sunday Night Football garnered a rating of 19.6 million viewers.  Thursday Night Football had just under 17 million viewers.   NCIS came in 3rd with 14.6 million.   In other words, the best tv shows can't come close to competing with the power of the NFL for drawing viewers.


----------



## Decus

The NFL is a registered sports entertainment institution and enjoys huge tax breaks at the expense of the US taxpayer. Take away the NFL's tax breaks if this continues which would be much more equitable for everyone.

Taxpayer subsidized entertainment needs to omit the politics.

NFL gets billions in subsidies from U.S. taxpayers

End the N.F.L. Tax Breaks - NYTimes.com

Colin Kaepernick made millions in the NFL. He should spend some of that money buying press and tv ads if he feels he has a message for the country. If not, why don't we open up the broadcast of games to allow each NFL player to promote a cause they feel strongly about? If Colin can do it so should they all.

.


----------



## petro

Quit watching years ago long before Kapercrap.
I was tired of whiny overpaid athletes demanding more pay, tired of owners holding cities hostage for public funds for a private business, tired of costly outrageous ticket prices to see those whiny overpaid athletes lose.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> If some assholes decide not to watch the NFL, I see no problem.



Why is a person an ass hole for not liking the same shows you watch?


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some assholes decide not to watch the NFL, I see no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a person an ass hole for not liking the same shows you watch?
Click to expand...


I did not say they were an asshole because they don't watch the same shows I watch.   But the if the reason they stopped watching NFL games is one jackass trying to make a political/social statement, in my opinion, they are assholes.   And obviously weren't much of fan anyway.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some assholes decide not to watch the NFL, I see no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a person an ass hole for not liking the same shows you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they were an asshole because they don't watch the same shows I watch.   But the if the reason they stopped watching NFL games is one jackass trying to make a political/social statement, in my opinion, they are assholes.   And obviously weren't much of fan anyway.
Click to expand...


So being offended by intrusive ideological/political statements into a broadcast football game makes them ass holes?


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If some assholes decide not to watch the NFL, I see no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is a person an ass hole for not liking the same shows you watch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say they were an asshole because they don't watch the same shows I watch.   But the if the reason they stopped watching NFL games is one jackass trying to make a political/social statement, in my opinion, they are assholes.   And obviously weren't much of fan anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So being offended by intrusive ideological/political statements into a broadcast football game makes them ass holes?
Click to expand...


No.  Being offended by passive ideological/political statements like Kaepernick's makes them too easily offended.  You know, like a snowflake.

Throwing a tantrum and swearing they will never watch another NFL game is what makes them an asshole.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> No.  Being offended by passive ideological/political statements like Kaepernick's makes them too easily offended.  You know, like a snowflake.



Intruding into a kids game to make a political statement by showing disrespect to our nations flag is not passive, dude.

And no one is having a meltdown that I have seen; no tears, no demands that CK be forced to do what anyone thinks is right.

CK and those that defend him for his disrespect are the true assholes.



WinterBorn said:


> Throwing a tantrum and swearing they will never watch another NFL game is what makes them an asshole.



Who is throwing a tantrum and swearing that they will not watch another game?

Hyperbole much?


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Being offended by passive ideological/political statements like Kaepernick's makes them too easily offended.  You know, like a snowflake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intruding into a kids game to make a political statement by showing disrespect to our nations flag is not passive, dude.
> 
> And no one is having a meltdown that I have seen; no tears, no demands that CK be forced to do what anyone thinks is right.
> 
> CK and those that defend him for his disrespect are the true assholes.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Throwing a tantrum and swearing they will never watch another NFL game is what makes them an asshole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is throwing a tantrum and swearing that they will not watch another game?
> 
> Hyperbole much?
Click to expand...


A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.

And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.

And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.



Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.



WinterBorn said:


> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.



Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.




WinterBorn said:


> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.



Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.

No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.


----------



## WinterBorn

JimBowie1958 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
Click to expand...


To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.

Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.

CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.


----------



## JimBowie1958

WinterBorn said:


> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.



I am not talking about the NFL; I am talking about the game of football, which nationwide is still played by more high school; students and below.

It is a kids game and the NFL is capitalizing on the public's obsession with being entertained 24/7.



WinterBorn said:


> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.



Millions of patriots with high blood pressure were harmed by that cock sucker kneeling during the National Anthem.   Fuck that PoS.



WinterBorn said:


> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.



CK is first and foremost an ENTERTAINER and in that he is an utter failure and why most NFL clubs are not interested in bringing that pariah onto their teams.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy it. It's the excessive commercials and time-outs. And maybe people are finally waking up to the fact that football is a stupid game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't buy it. It's the excessive commercials and time-outs. And maybe people are finally waking up to the fact that football is a stupid game.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Oh, so you like the excessive commercials and time-outs?


----------



## redman4x4

WinterBorn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.
> 
> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.
> 
> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.
Click to expand...

He's un-American, that's the harm. Ship him out to his place of choice and freeze his accounts that he made from good red blood God loving Americans. You don't disown your only country of origin without consequences. That should never have been televised. We wouldn't have half the problems if we stuck together and worked for the same cause! 

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## WinterBorn

redman4x4 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.
> 
> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.
> 
> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's un-American, that's the harm. Ship him out to his place of choice and freeze his accounts that he made from good red blood God loving Americans. You don't disown your only country of origin without consequences. That should never have been televised. We wouldn't have half the problems if we stuck together and worked for the same cause!
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yeah, what a freedom-loving and open way to see things.

Sorry of you don't like what he did.  You are free to feel that way.  But demanding that everyone act exactly the same where patriotism is concerned goes against the principles on which this nation was founded.  And no, we don't kick people out or steal their money simply because they do something (legal) that you don't like.


----------



## Geaux4it

The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada

Even the NBA instituted a dress code.

Called terms of employment

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada
> 
> Even the NBA instituted a dress code.
> 
> Called terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux



The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.

And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada
> 
> Even the NBA instituted a dress code.
> 
> Called terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.
> 
> And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?
Click to expand...


Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada
> 
> Even the NBA instituted a dress code.
> 
> Called terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.
> 
> And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada
> 
> Even the NBA instituted a dress code.
> 
> Called terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.
> 
> And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
Click to expand...


Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada
> 
> Even the NBA instituted a dress code.
> 
> Called terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.
> 
> And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.


----------



## redman4x4

WinterBorn said:


> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.
> 
> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.
> 
> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's un-American, that's the harm. Ship him out to his place of choice and freeze his accounts that he made from good red blood God loving Americans. You don't disown your only country of origin without consequences. That should never have been televised. We wouldn't have half the problems if we stuck together and worked for the same cause!
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, what a freedom-loving and open way to see things.
> 
> Sorry of you don't like what he did.  You are free to feel that way.  But demanding that everyone act exactly the same where patriotism is concerned goes against the principles on which this nation was founded.  And no, we don't kick people out or steal their money simply because they do something (legal) that you don't like.
Click to expand...

There is a point where you have to draw a line that should not be crossed. Hating your country is that line in my opinion. I didn't serve 4 years in the gulf War for people to sit back and disrespect the country they are from and live in..... Where we all live too! People need to stand up and make their voices heard that this kind of anti-american act is not acceptable. It's not what we were founded upon or what we stand for at all. Read the print on a dollar bill someday when you have time. Do a little history research. Understand what America is about before saying it's OK to not be patriotic. He has the freedom but should not be praised for the hate he has. 

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> The owners agree you must stand for the National Anthem. If you don't like it, go play in Canada
> 
> Even the NBA instituted a dress code.
> 
> Called terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.
> 
> And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
Click to expand...


I disagree

-Geaux

*Oral Employment Contracts*
*An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*

Oral Employment Contracts

An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.

He can always sue over unfair termination 

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

Geaux4it said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA requires its players to stand during the anthem.  The NFL has no such rule.
> 
> And what about the fans?  Do you require that they stand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?


----------



## redman4x4

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
Click to expand...

He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be. 

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geaux4it

WinterBorn said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fans I do not. They are not compensated therefore do no have terms of employment
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
Click to expand...


I don't think so... not in SF.

It's moot as CK elected to opt out of his contract with SF

-Geaux


----------



## WinterBorn

redman4x4 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.
> 
> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.
> 
> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's un-American, that's the harm. Ship him out to his place of choice and freeze his accounts that he made from good red blood God loving Americans. You don't disown your only country of origin without consequences. That should never have been televised. We wouldn't have half the problems if we stuck together and worked for the same cause!
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, what a freedom-loving and open way to see things.
> 
> Sorry of you don't like what he did.  You are free to feel that way.  But demanding that everyone act exactly the same where patriotism is concerned goes against the principles on which this nation was founded.  And no, we don't kick people out or steal their money simply because they do something (legal) that you don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a point where you have to draw a line that should not be crossed. Hating your country is that line in my opinion. I didn't serve 4 years in the gulf War for people to sit back and disrespect the country they are from and live in..... Where we all live too! People need to stand up and make their voices heard that this kind of anti-american act is not acceptable. It's not what we were founded upon or what we stand for at all. Read the print on a dollar bill someday when you have time. Do a little history research. Understand what America is about before saying it's OK to not be patriotic. He has the freedom but should not be praised for the hate he has.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


No, there is no point at which someone does something legal and they get kicked out of the country and their money stolen.  That is not how it works.

Patriotism is a wonderful thing.  But what you are demanding is that people show it whether they actually believe it or feel it.   YOu want them to fake it to pacify your own lunacy.

He knelt for a reason.  He was protesting the killing of people of color by cops and other gov't agencies.   Not only is protesting very American, it is protected by the US Constitution.

You might have seen this paragraph somewhere?  "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or a*bridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, *and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."

*
And lastly, look at the nations in the world that require shows of patriotism.  Those are not free nations.   Here we do not punish people for a lack of patriotism.   I too am a veteran.  I swore an oath to protect and defend the US Constitution.


----------



## WinterBorn

redman4x4 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


He is grown.   And he did what he did because he believes strongly in the issue which prompted the protest.


----------



## redman4x4

WinterBorn said:


> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.
> 
> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.
> 
> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's un-American, that's the harm. Ship him out to his place of choice and freeze his accounts that he made from good red blood God loving Americans. You don't disown your only country of origin without consequences. That should never have been televised. We wouldn't have half the problems if we stuck together and worked for the same cause!
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, what a freedom-loving and open way to see things.
> 
> Sorry of you don't like what he did.  You are free to feel that way.  But demanding that everyone act exactly the same where patriotism is concerned goes against the principles on which this nation was founded.  And no, we don't kick people out or steal their money simply because they do something (legal) that you don't like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a point where you have to draw a line that should not be crossed. Hating your country is that line in my opinion. I didn't serve 4 years in the gulf War for people to sit back and disrespect the country they are from and live in..... Where we all live too! People need to stand up and make their voices heard that this kind of anti-american act is not acceptable. It's not what we were founded upon or what we stand for at all. Read the print on a dollar bill someday when you have time. Do a little history research. Understand what America is about before saying it's OK to not be patriotic. He has the freedom but should not be praised for the hate he has.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there is no point at which someone does something legal and they get kicked out of the country and their money stolen.  That is not how it works.
> 
> Patriotism is a wonderful thing.  But what you are demanding is that people show it whether they actually believe it or feel it.   YOu want them to fake it to pacify your own lunacy.
> 
> He knelt for a reason.  He was protesting the killing of people of color by cops and other gov't agencies.   Not only is protesting very American, it is protected by the US Constitution.
> 
> You might have seen this paragraph somewhere?  "Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or a*bridging the freedom of speech*, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, *and to petition the government for a redress of grievances."
> 
> *
> And lastly, look at the nations in the world that require shows of patriotism.  Those are not free nations.   Here we do not punish people for a lack of patriotism.   I too am a veteran.  I swore an oath to protect and defend the US Constitution.
Click to expand...

You misunderstood the point I was making. The one point I was trying to get at in summary was that there is a time and a place for things to be done. That might be a reasonable place but the time was totally wrong. I don't mind protesting at all, at the right time. Certain things should be shunned, not illegal. This should be shunned and people should encourage him to leave, not the government. He disrespected the people of our nation by choosing the time to do his stupid stunt! 

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## redman4x4

WinterBorn said:


> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is grown.   And he did what he did because he believes strongly in the issue which prompted the protest.
Click to expand...

He still chose a very piss poor time to do what he did. Very bad choice. 

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## RASTAMEN

redman4x4 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And no where in the terms of employment with the NFL is there a requirement to stand for the national anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.


----------



## Unkotare

RASTAMEN said:


> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
Click to expand...


So, he has a right to voice his opinion, but no one else does?


----------



## NLT

I played football since I was 8, little leauge, JR HS, HS, and in the team leauge in the Navy. I never got into watching it on TV, I watch the super bowl and that's about it. If I am not playing, I could care less to watch. Most rabid sports fans I have known...never played.


----------



## Unkotare

NLT said:


> ..... Most rabid sports fans I have known...never played.




Unlikely.


----------



## NLT

Unkotare said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Most rabid sports fans I have known...never played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely.
Click to expand...

in your world


----------



## Unkotare

NLT said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Most rabid sports fans I have known...never played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in your world
Click to expand...


Yeah, my world is the real one. You are trying to promote your own view by insisting it is universal. It is not.


----------



## NLT

Unkotare said:


> Yeah, my world is the real one. You are trying to promote your own view by insisting it is universal. It is not.


lol you are a sports nut that never made the team


----------



## Unkotare

NLT said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my world is the real one. You are trying to promote your own view by insisting it is universal. It is not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you are a sports nut that never made the team
Click to expand...



Wrong again. Why bother guessing when you are so bad at it?


----------



## RASTAMEN

redman4x4 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> A kids game?  The average age of players in the NFL is the lowest it has been, at around 26 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it all started as a game kids played in the summer to occupy their time. It is still predominately a kids game as most who play it are still kids.
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it WAS passive.   I did not DO anything to anyone.  He withheld his show of respect.   Very different things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kneeling when you should be standing and shoving his ignorant ass opinion into everyones living room at the beginning of a game is not passive, dude.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the noise about boycotting is to get CK fired.   It has worked so far.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Conservatives are un-American too!!!!
> Bah, the no talent never has been is getting himself passed over.
> 
> No one really has to do anything to get him 'fired'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To try and claim that the NFL, and the billions of dollars involved in that institution, is a kid's game is dishonest.   Football may have started as a kids game, but these are grown men.
> 
> Yes, it very much IS passive.   He did nothing to anyone.  He was protesting something he considers serious.   No one was harmed by seeing him kneel.  Just like no one was harmed watching Tebow pray.   It is passive.
> 
> CK is not going to be in the HoF, but he is a better backup QB than many in the league.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's un-American, that's the harm. Ship him out to his place of choice and freeze his accounts that he made from good red blood God loving Americans. You don't disown your only country of origin without consequences. That should never have been televised. We wouldn't have half the problems if we stuck together and worked for the same cause!
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## NLT

Unkotare said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my world is the real one. You are trying to promote your own view by insisting it is universal. It is not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you are a sports nut that never made the team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Why bother guessing when you are so bad at it?
Click to expand...

thats right, you made the dripping scat team...


----------



## Unkotare

NLT said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, my world is the real one. You are trying to promote your own view by insisting it is universal. It is not.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you are a sports nut that never made the team
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again. Why bother guessing when you are so bad at it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats right, you made the dripping scat team...
Click to expand...



Want to keep making a fool of yourself, champ?


----------



## Geaux4it

RASTAMEN said:


> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terms are not only written, but often are verbal. In many cases, owners are telling their players to stand or adios
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
Click to expand...


Mr Jones told the Cowboys players you had best stand for the National Anthem or you're fired

-Geaux


----------



## RASTAMEN

Geaux4it said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Jones told the Cowboys players you had best stand for the National Anthem or you're fired
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

Mr. Jones is a DICK!!!!


----------



## Geaux4it

NLT said:


> I played football since I was 8, little leauge, JR HS, HS, and in the team leauge in the Navy. I never got into watching it on TV, I watch the super bowl and that's about it. If I am not playing, I could care less to watch. Most rabid sports fans I have known...never played.


I played and I'm a CFB junkie. NFL, not so much

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it

RASTAMEN said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Jones told the Cowboys players you had best stand for the National Anthem or you're fired
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Jones is a DICK!!!!
Click to expand...

And other owners have told their players the same thing. Hence, traitor fro has no job

-Geaux


----------



## RASTAMEN

Geaux4it said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> 
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Jones told the Cowboys players you had best stand for the National Anthem or you're fired
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Jones is a DICK!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And other owners have told their players the same thing. Hence, traitor fro has no job
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...

NFL players will stand and then turn their backs!!  Then what????


----------



## Geaux4it

RASTAMEN said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr Jones told the Cowboys players you had best stand for the National Anthem or you're fired
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Jones is a DICK!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And other owners have told their players the same thing. Hence, traitor fro has no job
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NFL players will stand and then turn their backs!!  Then what????
Click to expand...


IDK, we'll see I guess

-Geaux


----------



## RASTAMEN

Colin says that with these protests, he’s not disrespecting the military and all the sacrifices they’ve made. To him, the flag means something else. To others, the flag may represent the military, among other things. I don’t understand how people still use the ’he’s disrespecting the military’ argument when he clearly states he’s not against the military. Also, telling him to ‘stand up or get out of this country’ is the exact type of spirit he’s criticizing in America and how that mentality intrinsically goes against everything America stands for. You might think racism isn’t real and that he’s fighting for an issue that doesn’t exist, but that doesn’t mean he can’t peacefully share his opinion. We’re in this together and we should listen to what our fellow citizens have to say… Besides, the military fights for his freedom to express. Popovich has a point, kneeling might not be as effective as sit-ins, but it still keeps the discussion going and forces all of us to reflect. As Dr. King put it, it’s the apprehensive that we should fear, people who are, "more devoted to a positive peace which is the absence of tension to a negative peace which is the presence of justice; who constantly says ‘I agree with you in the goal you seek but I cannot agree with your methods of direct action’; who paternalistically believes he can set the timetable for another man’s freedom."


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redman4x4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The terms of their employment are detailed in their contracts.  Unless the contracts are changed, there is no requirement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> *Oral Employment Contracts*
> *An oral employment contract is just as binding as one in a written agreement -- but it's much harder to prove in court.*
> 
> Oral Employment Contracts
> 
> An owner can, and does, tell players verbally what is expected or they can pack it up. It's quite common as a written contract is not all inclusive or Traitornick would have a job right now.
> 
> He can always sue over unfair termination
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was he told, verbally, that he had to stand for the national anthem before his well publicized stunt?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He should not have to be told right from wrong. He is grown up now..... Or should be.
> 
> Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kap  did no wrong and he didn't hurt any one!!  I can't understand why Red State conservatives are so pissed off and have shown hatered to anyone who doesn't want to standup to a conservative inspired National Anthem.  Not one American died or was injured by Kap NOT standing up to the NATIONAL ANTHEM.  This reeks with conservatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, he has a right to voice his opinion, but no one else does?
Click to expand...

.


----------



## Borillar

I watched about the same amount of football I always have. Being in the Portland area, we are generally stuck with the Seachix and the Whiners. I would watch other games or Red Zone rather than sit through a crappy Whiner game.


----------



## jon_berzerk

people stopped watching the nfl long before this dickhead 

he was just icing on the cake


----------



## RASTAMEN

jon_berzerk said:


> people stopped watching the nfl long before this dickhead
> 
> he was just icing on the cake


NFL players support KP.  Players know when its all said and done, ya can't trust-support conservative fan base and billionaire consevative owners like that dick Jerry Jones!!!!

FUCK CONSERVATISM.


----------



## Unkotare

RASTAMEN said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> people stopped watching the nfl long before this dickhead
> 
> he was just icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> NFL players support KP.  Players know when its all said and done, ya can't trust-support conservative fan base and billionaire consevative owners like that dick Jerry Jones!!!!
> 
> FUCK CONSERVATISM.
Click to expand...



Gonna repeat that mantra over and over, Rain Man?


----------



## jon_berzerk

RASTAMEN said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> people stopped watching the nfl long before this dickhead
> 
> he was just icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> NFL players support KP.  Players know when its all said and done, ya can't trust-support conservative fan base and billionaire consevative owners like that dick Jerry Jones!!!!
> 
> FUCK CONSERVATISM.
Click to expand...



what a dumb response 

you must be leftarded


----------



## RASTAMEN

jon_berzerk said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> people stopped watching the nfl long before this dickhead
> 
> he was just icing on the cake
> 
> 
> 
> NFL players support KP.  Players know when its all said and done, ya can't trust-support conservative fan base and billionaire consevative owners like that dick Jerry Jones!!!!
> 
> FUCK CONSERVATISM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what a dumb response
> 
> you must be leftarded
Click to expand...

You must be a conservative right wing retard.


----------



## orbi

you actually "think" Exercising First Amendment rights="traitor", lsueur?

not even CLOSE...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DigitalDrifter said:


> And I'm certain it will remain that way, if these guys insert politics into what should be an escape from all the crap.
> 
> 
> *A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> *[QUOTE
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search for:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.173:46 pm
> Dems Show Single-Payer Hypocrisy With “Present” Vote
> 
> 7.27.171:06 pm
> The NAB Could Threaten Rural Broadband Initiative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.172:00 pm
> Kid Rock Announcing Possible Senate Bid In Next 6 Weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.171:00 pm
> Steve Bannon Just Proposed A Tax Hike Similar To Hillary Clinton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.27.1711:11 am
> Elizabeth Warren Poll: People Stopped Watching the NFL Because of Colin Kaepernick
> *
> *
> 
> A plurality of people surveyed said that they stopped watching the NFL because of the quarterback’s national anthem protests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACEBOOKTWITTERMAIL
> July 27, 2017
> 5:07 pm
> A new poll from J.D. Power of NFL viewers who had started to watch less games showed that the main reason for the decreased viewership was Colin Kaepernick’s anti-national anthem protests, according to ESPN.
> 
> The survey revealed that 26 percent of those who watched fewer games had tuned out due to Kaepernick’s protests. The second-most popular reason dealt with the NFL’s handling of issues related to rules and off-field player conduct at 24 percent.
> 
> According to ESPN, the NFL suffered a viewership drop this past season:
> 
> NFL game viewership on networks that broadcast games was down an average of 8 percent for the 2016 regular season versus the season before. Before the election (Nov. 8), games for the first nine weeks were down 14 percent compared to 2015. The final eight weeks saw only a drop of 1 percent compared to Weeks 10-17 in 2015.
> 
> Throughout the 2016 season, Kaepernick would kneel during the national anthem in protest on behalf of the Black Lives Matter movement.
> 
> Kaepernick, who played for the San Francisco 49ers for the past six season, remains a free agent this offseason. Some observers have attributed Kaepernick’s unemployment to his activism, while ignoring the fact that his team only won two games last season.
> *


[/QUOTE]


I notice that there has never been a poll taken asking people across the country how many stopped watching ti because of the special treatment the cheatriots get how they get a just a mere slap on the wrist time after time for their alleged punishment all the time committing scandal after scandal that other teams get punished for if they tried to commit  the same offense they have ever since BeliCHEAT became their head coach. any other teams quarterback would have been suspended an entire SEASON at least.
See they wont take THAT poll because they know thats the REAL reason. the proof is in the pudding on that in the fact two years ago at the superbowl when they introduced that fraud shady brady for for former MVP's,they all booed.


Roger Goodel just kisses Robert Krafts ass year after year.


----------



## orbi

Brady is innocent. 

billijerc is the serial cheating addict.


----------



## Synthaholic

Football sucks.


True story!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

orbi said:


> Brady is innocent.
> 
> billijerc is the serial cheating addict.



most the country disagrees with you that shady brady is not a fraud as well the fact the entire stadium booed him at santa clara in the superbowl a couple years ago.

I love how the lamestream media is trying to convince everyone that its either kapernick or the elections of last year for being responsible for the decline of the NFL ignoring the fact that the ratings and attendance at stadiums began dropping 6 years ago years way before the controversy on kapernick started. the media kisses the cheatriots asses so they are never going to talk about how that organization is corrupt from top to bottom and have tainted the sport forever. whats sad is there are many posters here in denial over this.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!



Most popular sport in the greatest country.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
Click to expand...

If that were true then people wouldn't be abandoning it over a 3rd string quarterback.


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true ....
Click to expand...



It IS true, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
Click to expand...

But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
Click to expand...





What's the most popular sport in the US?


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
Click to expand...

With me? Baseball.


----------



## Synthaholic

http://www.csosports.org/what-is-the-most-played-sport-in-america-you-may-be-surprised


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With me? Baseball.
Click to expand...





With AMERICA.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With me? Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMERICA.
Click to expand...

I just posted a link saying that baseball is the most played sport in AMERICA.


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With me? Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted a link saying that baseball is the most played sport in AMERICA.
Click to expand...








That wasn't the question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> It IS true, whether you like it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With me? Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted a link saying that baseball is the most played sport in AMERICA.
Click to expand...


since they play a 162 game schedule versus a 16 game for the NFL,that is correct. five years ago it would have been correct to say the NFL is much bigger now than 20 and 30 years ago where it played  backseat to Baseball which was Americas favorite pastime other than the last 20 years when football took over, but not the case now,ratings have been dropping year after year since then and will again this year as well with the chargers move to LA and now the raiders threating to to go to vegas.so i would say baseball is back now to being americas favorite pastime again.lol. I dont see the NFL lasting too many more decades longer.not more than 20 years,30 at the MOST.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they're abandoning it over a 3rd string QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With me? Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted a link saying that baseball is the most played sport in AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question.
Click to expand...

But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the most popular sport in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> With me? Baseball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted a link saying that baseball is the most played sport in AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it answers it. ...
Click to expand...



No, it surely does not. Your avoidance is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> With me? Baseball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just posted a link saying that baseball is the most played sport in AMERICA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it answers it. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, it surely does not. Your avoidance is pretty pathetic.
Click to expand...

I'm avoiding?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?

*Your avoidance of that question tells me that you don't believe the OP or you don't want to agree with the OP and look like a dumbass.*

Too late!


----------



## Slash

Synthaholic said:


> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?



Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.  


Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.  

"sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on... 


I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???  

Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.


----------



## Synthaholic

Slash said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.
> 
> 
> Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.
> 
> "sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on...
> 
> 
> I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???
> 
> Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.
Click to expand...

You deflect, unable to answer my simple question. Here it is again:

*Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?*


----------



## Synthaholic

A huge reason for football's decline. It has nothing to do with a 3rd string quarterback.





_George S. Will_

Autumn, which is bearing down upon us like a menacing linebacker, is, as John Keats said, a season of mists and mellow fruitfulness and chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE). Actually, Keats, a romantic, did not mention that last part. *He died before the birth of the subject of a waning American romance, football. This sport will never die, but it will never again be, as it was until recently, the subject of uncomplicated national enthusiasm.*

CTE is a degenerative brain disease confirmable only after death, and often caused by repeated blows to the head that knock the brain against the skull. The cumulative impacts of hundreds of supposedly minor blows can have the cumulative effect of many concussions. The New York Times recently reported Stanford University researchers’ data showing “that one college offensive lineman sustained 62 of these hits in a single game. Each one came with an average force on the player’s head equivalent to what you would see if he had driven his car into a brick wall at 30 mph.”

Boston University researchers found CTE in 110 of 111 brains of deceased NFL players. In 53 other brains from college players, 48 had CTE. There was significant selection bias: Many of the brains came from families who had noticed CTE symptoms, including mood disorders and dementia. A Boston University researcher says, however, that a 10-year NFL linebacker could receive more than 15,000 sub-concussive blows.

*Opinion | America’s waning romance with football*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.
> 
> 
> Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.
> 
> "sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on...
> 
> 
> I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???
> 
> Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deflect, unable to answer my simple question. Here it is again:
> 
> *Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?*
Click to expand...


thats why i have WRONG winger on ignore,he deflects and runs off from pesky facts when he is cornered and backed up against the wall,


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> A huge reason for football's decline. It has nothing to do with a 3rd string quarterback.
> 
> View attachment 147254
> 
> _George S. Will_
> 
> Autumn, which is bearing down upon us like a menacing linebacker, is, as John Keats said, a season of mists and mellow fruitfulness and chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE). Actually, Keats, a romantic, did not mention that last part. *He died before the birth of the subject of a waning American romance, football. This sport will never die, but it will never again be, as it was until recently, the subject of uncomplicated national enthusiasm.*
> 
> CTE is a degenerative brain disease confirmable only after death, and often caused by repeated blows to the head that knock the brain against the skull. The cumulative impacts of hundreds of supposedly minor blows can have the cumulative effect of many concussions. The New York Times recently reported Stanford University researchers’ data showing “that one college offensive lineman sustained 62 of these hits in a single game. Each one came with an average force on the player’s head equivalent to what you would see if he had driven his car into a brick wall at 30 mph.”
> 
> Boston University researchers found CTE in 110 of 111 brains of deceased NFL players. In 53 other brains from college players, 48 had CTE. There was significant selection bias: Many of the brains came from families who had noticed CTE symptoms, including mood disorders and dementia. A Boston University researcher says, however, that a 10-year NFL linebacker could receive more than 15,000 sub-concussive blows.
> 
> *Opinion | America’s waning romance with football*






Brought to you by the BMA (Bubblewrap Makers of America).


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.
> 
> 
> Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.
> 
> "sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on...
> 
> 
> I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???
> 
> Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deflect, unable to answer my simple question. Here it is again:
> 
> *Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why i have WRONG winger on ignore,he deflects and runs off from pesky facts when he is cornered and backed up against the wall,
Click to expand...


same for that other stupid ass troll that replied after me who talks to himself thinking i read his  crap all these years later too stupid to understand i have the troll on ignore.


----------



## Synthaholic

LA RAM FAN said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.
> 
> 
> Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.
> 
> "sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on...
> 
> 
> I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???
> 
> Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deflect, unable to answer my simple question. Here it is again:
> 
> *Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why i have WRONG winger on ignore,he deflects and runs off from pesky facts when he is cornered and backed up against the wall,
Click to expand...

I'm not rightwinger.  But we're both brilliant, so I understand your confusion.


----------



## Synthaholic

Unkotare said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> A huge reason for football's decline. It has nothing to do with a 3rd string quarterback.
> 
> View attachment 147254
> 
> _George S. Will_
> 
> Autumn, which is bearing down upon us like a menacing linebacker, is, as John Keats said, a season of mists and mellow fruitfulness and chronic traumatic encephalopathy (CTE). Actually, Keats, a romantic, did not mention that last part. *He died before the birth of the subject of a waning American romance, football. This sport will never die, but it will never again be, as it was until recently, the subject of uncomplicated national enthusiasm.*
> 
> CTE is a degenerative brain disease confirmable only after death, and often caused by repeated blows to the head that knock the brain against the skull. The cumulative impacts of hundreds of supposedly minor blows can have the cumulative effect of many concussions. The New York Times recently reported Stanford University researchers’ data showing “that one college offensive lineman sustained 62 of these hits in a single game. Each one came with an average force on the player’s head equivalent to what you would see if he had driven his car into a brick wall at 30 mph.”
> 
> Boston University researchers found CTE in 110 of 111 brains of deceased NFL players. In 53 other brains from college players, 48 had CTE. There was significant selection bias: Many of the brains came from families who had noticed CTE symptoms, including mood disorders and dementia. A Boston University researcher says, however, that a 10-year NFL linebacker could receive more than 15,000 sub-concussive blows.
> 
> *Opinion | America’s waning romance with football*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brought to you by the BMA (Bubblewrap Makers of America).
Click to expand...

It's always crystal clear whenever you realize you've lost the argument.  You run from my questions and post nonsense instead.

Do your best Colin Kaepernick impression and kneel to ME!


----------



## Synthaholic

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.
> 
> 
> Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.
> 
> "sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on...
> 
> 
> I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???
> 
> Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deflect, unable to answer my simple question. Here it is again:
> 
> *Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why i have WRONG winger on ignore,he deflects and runs off from pesky facts when he is cornered and backed up against the wall,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same for that other stupid ass troll that replied after me who talks to himself thinking i read his  crap all these years later too stupid to understand i have the troll on ignore.
Click to expand...

Dude you're babbling.  Or rambling.  I haven't decided which yet.

But tell me again how I'm wrong about the Raiders moving to Vegas!


----------



## orbi

the shallow, superficial, pathetic "fans" "boycotting" Colin don't even understand the issue.

(or what Boycotting is actually FOR)

rim fin, it is about Logic...means, motive, opportunity. Brady had the Perfect Life and Reputation...why would he risk it all just for a few sQuare inches of air?

(which he doesn't even need in the first place)

(plus, billijerc has ties to the gator criminal organization)


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true then people wouldn't be abandoning it over a 3rd string quarterback.
Click to expand...


Ranking The Most Popular Sports in America

Harris Poll: NFL still most popular; MLB 2nd

10 Most Popular Sports In America

Pro Football is Still America’s Favorite Sport

These are all, of course, based on the most popular spectator sports.  That is a very different question than which sport is the most played.  Some sports are harder to play, require more equipment, more money, or specific conditions (needing an ice rink for ice hockey).  It is also a lot harder to get stats for how many people play a particular sport, unless you are only counting organized leagues.

Football is, and has been for years, the most popular spectator sport in the US.


----------



## Montrovant

Synthaholic said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football sucks.
> 
> 
> True story!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most popular sport in the greatest country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that were true then people wouldn't be abandoning it over a 3rd string quarterback.
Click to expand...


I'd also like to point out that this argument makes no sense.  Just because a sport is popular, doesn't mean that fans can't abandon it.  

Also, at the time Kaepernick first did his protest, he was not a "3rd string quarterback."  In fact, I don't know that he's ever been a 3rd string quarterback in the NFL.  He's been a starter and a backup, and was a backup at the time of his first protest, I believe.  Either that, or his status was uncertain because he was recovering from injury.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it answers it. Why would more people play a sport that wasn't popular?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, by your logic Trumps popularity is 44.   Not a percentage of who supports him.  But the number of people that have been President.
> 
> 
> Popularity of PLAYING sports is based on what is easy and doesn't require a lot of equipment or specialty to play.   MMA and Boxing are somewhat popular, but how many people do you know that say "Sorry I can't go out tonight, my company's MMA tournament is tonight and I drew Kathy from finance".  It has nothing to do with how many PPV sales Mayweather got.
> 
> "sorry John, I'm busy tonight.  Me and the buddies are grabbing our horses and heading down to the track and put in 10 furlongs"...   THAT's what we need to see to base how popular horse racing is???  Come on...
> 
> 
> I mean if you are using your belief there, I think track is the easy winner, followed by swimming cycling and weightlifting.  That's your belief???
> 
> Obviously popularity is based on being liked, admired, or supported not performed.  And in that respect pro football is well out there at #1.  College falls in at 3rd according to most popularity polls I've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You deflect, unable to answer my simple question. Here it is again:
> 
> *Do you think that people, who supposedly love this sport so much that they've made it the most popular sport in America, have stopped watching it because a 3rd string quarterback kneels during the national anthem?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why i have WRONG winger on ignore,he deflects and runs off from pesky facts when he is cornered and backed up against the wall,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> same for that other stupid ass troll that replied after me who talks to himself thinking i read his  crap all these years later too stupid to understand i have the troll on ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you're babbling.  Or rambling.  I haven't decided which yet.
> 
> But tell me again how I'm wrong about the Raiders moving to Vegas!
Click to expand...


thats simple as pie. Thats at LEAST two years away from happening.Expert economists are telling the truth that it is the worst deal in sports HISTORY.

“The Raiders Las Vegas Deal is Possibly the Worst in U.S. Sports History; And the ONLY Way it Succeeds”

I challenge you to find ONE expert economist out there who will tell you this is a good deal.you cant.I havent been able to .

Mark Davis is the ONLY NFL owner who is not a billionaire. By our standards,he is rich,he has more money than any of us ever willl unless one of us wins the lottery but by NFL standards,he is dirt poor.

Davis wants a handout because he is not rich like Stan Kroneke of the Rams who since  he has the money,can finance and  build his own stadium in Inglewood. the bank that is financing the stadium for Davis Bank of America,they are going to expect to be paid in return for building the stadium for him.they arent going to do it out of the kindness of their own heart.thats not the way the real world works,you know that. plus the media is not telling this little truth about Davis below either.



*"Oakland Raiders Las Vegas NFL Stadium Has $445 Million Deficit"



You REALL think Davis will be able to foot the bill? sure he will,and I am the King of England.

Just because the owners voted in favor of it,doesnt mean its going to happen.

This stadium deal is only going to get worse and worse for Davis over the next couple of years,not better,that you can take to the bank.


WHERE will Davis get the money to pay for the debt he is going to have? the NFL wont pay it.they wanted dean spaonos of the chargers to stay in san diego but they were not going to give him the money to finance the new stadium he wanted.

If the NFL would not give Spanos the money he asked for to have a new stadium,then WHY would they give it to Davis? Logic and common sense my man.


Nobody around here believed me 4 years ago  when I said the Rams would be back in LA,including you,how did that one turn out for all of you st louis apologists? 

Had Mark Davis just put a mere 10% into trying to get a deal done in Oakland for a new stadium that he has into first San Antonio,then Carson,and now Vegas,there would have been a deal done a long time ago for a new stadium in Oakland.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and I know the only news you listen to is what the LAMESTREAM media reports because if you went outside the box as i do,you would know that Oakland is taking steps if it comes down to it,to file a lawsuit against Davis and the NFL if Davis is indeed stupid enough to leave for vegas because they have violated all the NFL rules in relocation. you NEVER hear any of these details of course from the lametream media.

Lawyer suggests lawsuit could be filed over Raiders move


Dean spanos of the chargers has done so as well but san diego to my dissapointment, is not suing them as they should.the city of san diego just doesnt have the passion for the chargers that oakland does for the raiders.

I always said Oakland would not take this lying down like san diego has done.the city has way too much passion for their team unlike oakland.

It is sad that  SD is not because they have just as much as an airtight case against the NFL as Oakland does.

this lawyer in this link below who came out and said san diego had a good strong case against the NFL ALSO has had a long history of success of lawsuits against the NFL. He has NEVER lost a case against the NFL,he is five for five in lawsuits against them,you going to bet against him now? that would be very stupid.

San Diego Politician Exploring Lawsuit Against Chargers, NFL

san dieog as i said though is taking it lying down where the raiders are not. had you not covered your ears and closed your eyes when i made this thread below you would KNOW all this.

Okay so the NFL can make rules but they dont have to follow them now? okay,gotcha.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Mark Davis is the ONLY NFL owner who is not a billionaire.



According to Forbes, there are 19 NFL teams owned by billionaires.  The World's Richest Sports Team Owners 2017

Also according to that article, 8 of the NFL billionaires became billionaires because of their NFL team.



> Nineteen NFL teams are owned by billionaires, led by Allen, Shahid Khan ($8.2 billion) of the Jacksonville Jaguars and Kroenke, who also owns the recently relocated Los Angeles Rams. The explosion in NFL values has produced more billionaires than any other league with eight people in the 10-figure net worth club as result of the value of their NFL franchises.



I'm not sure where you are getting your information from.


----------



## Synthaholic

LA RAM FAN said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But tell me again how I'm wrong about the Raiders moving to Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats simple as pie. Thats at LEAST two years away from happening.Expert economists are telling the truth that it is the worst deal in sports HISTORY.
> 
> “The Raiders Las Vegas Deal is Possibly the Worst in U.S. Sports History; And the ONLY Way it Succeeds”
> 
> I challenge you to find ONE expert economist out there who will tell you this is a good deal.you cant.I havent been able to .
Click to expand...

Whether it's a good deal or not is irrelevant.

I told you that I have a very well-connected friend who is an executive at one of the best casinos in Vegas and he told me it was a done deal.

You told me I was wrong.

I was right.  YOU were wrong.

Be a fucking man and admit it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But tell me again how I'm wrong about the Raiders moving to Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats simple as pie. Thats at LEAST two years away from happening.Expert economists are telling the truth that it is the worst deal in sports HISTORY.
> 
> “The Raiders Las Vegas Deal is Possibly the Worst in U.S. Sports History; And the ONLY Way it Succeeds”
> 
> I challenge you to find ONE expert economist out there who will tell you this is a good deal.you cant.I havent been able to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it's a good deal or not is irrelevant.
> 
> I told you that I have a very well-connected friend who is an executive at one of the best casinos in Vegas and he told me it was a done deal.
> 
> You told me I was wrong.
> 
> I was right.  YOU were wrong.
> 
> Be a fucking man and admit it.
Click to expand...


well your friend was right that it was a  done deal that the owners APPROVED the move that i said they would not yeah  that much I admit i was wrong on.

I am not going to do the cowardly thing that wrongwinger,anquity,and many others did when they said the Rams would never come back to LA and throw temper tantrems as they did just because the truth hurt them  they were proven wrong and were morons to ignore the facts that were right in front of them that it was so obvious they were leaving st louis.

However it is far from a done deal they will come there though if THAT was what he was saying.

  I am still sticking to my guns the move wont happen because of all the facts i have listed.I said back then not to you but to others,I would laugh about this If i was wrong and  the owners actually did approve the move because as i just proved,it is the worst deal in sports history.

I knew the owners did not like davis but i did not think they hated him. They know that this is the same as me coming out from the ocean knowing a shark is there but i remain quiet and tell you nothing about it letting you go out there and get eaten by him.That is what these owners have done with mark davis,they know he will fail there and will never be able to make the move it is such a bad deal/


----------



## Synthaholic

LA RAM FAN said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But tell me again how I'm wrong about the Raiders moving to Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats simple as pie. Thats at LEAST two years away from happening.Expert economists are telling the truth that it is the worst deal in sports HISTORY.
> 
> “The Raiders Las Vegas Deal is Possibly the Worst in U.S. Sports History; And the ONLY Way it Succeeds”
> 
> I challenge you to find ONE expert economist out there who will tell you this is a good deal.you cant.I havent been able to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it's a good deal or not is irrelevant.
> 
> I told you that I have a very well-connected friend who is an executive at one of the best casinos in Vegas and he told me it was a done deal.
> 
> You told me I was wrong.
> 
> I was right.  YOU were wrong.
> 
> Be a fucking man and admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your friend was right that it was a  done deal that the owners APPROVED the move that i said they would not yeah  that much I admit i was wrong on.
Click to expand...

See?  That didn't hurt a bit. 

 

Now I'll let you in on a secret:  I fucking hate football.  I think it's the stupidest game in the world.  They tough it out for, what, 2 hours? gaining yards, losing yards, fighting for territory, only to have some Eastern European ex-soccer player come in for 5 seconds, never break a sweat, never get his uniform dirty, and kick the ball for a win.

It's just so fucking stupid.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> But tell me again how I'm wrong about the Raiders moving to Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats simple as pie. Thats at LEAST two years away from happening.Expert economists are telling the truth that it is the worst deal in sports HISTORY.
> 
> “The Raiders Las Vegas Deal is Possibly the Worst in U.S. Sports History; And the ONLY Way it Succeeds”
> 
> I challenge you to find ONE expert economist out there who will tell you this is a good deal.you cant.I havent been able to .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whether it's a good deal or not is irrelevant.
> 
> I told you that I have a very well-connected friend who is an executive at one of the best casinos in Vegas and he told me it was a done deal.
> 
> You told me I was wrong.
> 
> I was right.  YOU were wrong.
> 
> Be a fucking man and admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your friend was right that it was a  done deal that the owners APPROVED the move that i said they would not yeah  that much I admit i was wrong on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?  That didn't hurt a bit. View attachment 150161
> 
> Now I'll let you in on a secret:  I fucking hate football.  I think it's the stupidest game in the world.  They tough it out for, what, 2 hours? gaining yards, losing yards, fighting for territory, only to have some Eastern European ex-soccer player come in for 5 seconds, never break a sweat, never get his uniform dirty, and kick the ball for a win.
> 
> It's just so fucking stupid.
Click to expand...



Like I said,i never will get it why people such as anquity and wrongwinger are so butthurt about being wrong on their prediction they would never come back to LA.

cause like you said,no it did not hurt a bit.

well its a fun sport to play for alot of people like me obviously. played it in high school. I dont hate the sport obviously but i DO hate the fucking corrupt NFL now.

Will never give them a freaking dime of my money the fact the cheatriots have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and get away with scandal after scandal other teams get punished for,that is such BS.

Plus as you know i WAS excited about the Rams coming back to LA but these NFL playoff and superbowl games are scripted and phony as hell I have learned the last two years with the outcome already decided months before in advance.proof of that is former NFL players have come forward and admitted it so you are smart to stay away from that corrupt cartel.It was always that way,it just started sometime for sure in the mid 90's around then so i cant even watch the rams anymore.

 Plus these new brand of owners dont give a shit about history,they put shiny brand new stadiums ahead of that,they are so greedy and selfish ass holes they would kill their own mothers if they were to make millions from it thats how evil they are.

because of that,I mostly stick to watching NFL games from yesteryear when the game was not tainted and corrupt as it is now.

give me college football anyday of the year.

go UCLA/


----------

